# #5 Gewinnspiel BIER



## Georg Baumann (31. Januar 2020)

Das Bier-Gewinnspiel geht in die nächste Runde! 

*Welche Geschenkidee im Shop gefällt Euch am besten? *HIER könnt Ihr spicken.

Schickt Eure Antwort bis zum 06*. Februar* an _*gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de! *_Kommentare hier oder auf Facebook werden ebenfalls berücksichtigt. Es gibt kein richtig oder falsch, das Los entscheidet.

Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _

*In eigener Sache: Der ANGLERBOARD BIERSHOP*

Wie Ihr beim Anklicken der Links bestimmt schon gemerkt habt, seht Ihr im Shop das Anglerboard-Logo (https://anglerboard.klosterbrauerei.com). Hintergrund: Wir starten mit der Klosterbrauerei eine Kooperation. Von jedem Bier, das über diesen Anglerboard-Bier-Shop gekauft wird, kriegen wir einen kleinen Anteil ab. Für die Käufer kostet es keinen Cent mehr, uns hilft es, das Angebot hier für User weiter kostenfrei anzubieten. Wir planen für dieses Jahr auch schon die eine oder andere weitere Aktion

Also: Wenn Euch der Bierdurst packt, kauft über diesen Link. Das löscht den Durst und hilft dem Anglerboardab

_*LÖSUNG:* Letzte Woche fragten wir nach dem Namen der beliebten Limo aus Neuzelle. Richtige Antwort war "Himmelspforte". Über einen Kasten Bier freuen darf sich Carsten Lindemann aus Hamburg. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! _


Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _


----------



## sprogoe (31. Januar 2020)

Mir gefallen die "Exklusiven Biergläser" am besten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2020)

selbstgestalteten Etikett.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Februar 2020)

Mir gefällt das Kirschbier am Besten.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Februar 2020)

Mir gefällt das Brauerbier am Besten.


----------



## JottU (1. Februar 2020)

Die Gläser, obwohl ich mit nem Gutschein auch was anzufangen wüsste.


----------



## phirania (1. Februar 2020)

Hauptsache,flüßig ist es.....


----------



## Ron73 (4. Februar 2020)

Das Gourmet-Glas für Genießer macht ja mal nen edlen Eindruck


----------



## cyborg8 (4. Februar 2020)

Die exklusiven Biergläser gefallen mir als Geschenkidee sehr gut.


----------



## JasonP (6. Februar 2020)

mir gefallen auch die Biergläser als Geschenkidee


----------

